# 2002 Ford Expedition plow truck



## bmongan (Mar 13, 2011)

When I was looking for a plow for my 02 Expedition I could not find much info on Expeditions with plows. After much research I decided on a Hiniker 8' straight blade.
I really liked the Boss straight blade but the dealer was too far from me in the event of a break down. I don't know much about the Sno-Way plow but they look flimsy to me. I was worried about the weight, but I decided on the Hiniker and the 8' was only like 14lbs heavier the 7.5'. My truck sagged a little with the plow on so I added a set of Timbrens. I could have gotten by with out the Timbrens but decided to add them any way. The Hiniker plow seems very well made. I used it for the first time this week and the truck and plow worked great. I do medium sized commercial lots so my truck and plow work hard. I hope this helps anyone considering putting a plow on their Expedition or F150.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice setup a few guys around here run them.


----------



## bmongan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks
I had a 1992 Ford Bronco with a 7.5 western plow for about 15 yrs. That was a great plow truck. Before the Bronco I had a 1981 ford F350 4spd. flat bed with a 8' Meyers and a HiWay sander strapped to the back. I used the flatbed for about 10 years, Manual Trans sucks, I am glad to be plowing with Automatic trans.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

We had a bunch of ramchargers over the years the short wheelbase is great im sure you will be happy with it, I did see some videos on youtube of expeditions plowing check them out.


----------



## bmongan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, I will check the videos out


----------

